
Asami: Datomic-Like Graph Database - tosh
https://github.com/threatgrid/asami/blob/master/README.md
======
Scarbutt
For CRUD stuff I have found datomic to be hard to maintain if your domain
demands lots of attributes (even if trying to be as generic as possible), you
need discipline (good docs) and lots of application code for checks and to
force constraints. In sql/rdbms world you have all the atrributes nicely
organized(within tables) with good check/constraints available at hand (waits
for easy vs simple comment).

With datomic you get fleixble schema but at a high cost IMO.

~~~
nnq
> you get fleixble schema but at a high cost

You could say the same thing about mongo or any other nosql document-db...

~~~
Scarbutt
Mongo moves your schema entirely to the application, in datomic you have to
define your attributes (columns) before hand (enabling some constraints, like
uniqueness and value types) but its up to the app to group them however you
want (no tables), they called it the universal schema, it also enforces acids
semantics. So is not as bad as mongo for structured and relational data.

------
lmeyerov
Ah neat -- We're always looking for new graph databases to connect Graphistry
to!

Any guidance on wire protocol (BOLT, TinkerPop, some custom HTTP, ...?) +
early users? Guessing ThreatGrid..

------
bryanrasmussen
Is the name in honor of Asami Sato? Because I approve.

~~~
quoll
Yes :)

------
tosh
related: Paula Gearon on RDF and Naga on the Cognicast

[http://blog.cognitect.com/cognicast-
transcripts/114](http://blog.cognitect.com/cognicast-transcripts/114)

